# Charles daly field 20ga slug barrel



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

Anyone know a website that sales charles daly slug barrels?I have a 20 ga kbi-hbg,pa field 3 ".looking for a riffled barrel with riffle sights.Thanks!


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Try samco global 800-554-1816. That was the place recommended to me by the Charles daly email address for parts. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks! Having a hec of a time finding a 20 slug barrel since they went out of buisness.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i have a 12 ga daily...i dont think anyone makes a slug barrel, at least my efforts were fruitless


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

The Ohio Gun Collectors Association is a good resource for finding parts.
http://www.ogca.com/index.htm


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

or..
https://www.gunpartscorp.com/Manufacturers/KBI-33331.htm


----------

